#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Schwere Komplikationen durch Gadolimnium-haltige Kernspin-Kontrastmittel >

## aerzteblatt.de

Washington - Die Gabe von Gadolinium-haltigen Kontrastmitteln kann eine schwere systemische Bindegewebserkrankung auslösen. Der amerikanischen Zulassungsbehörde FDA sind bislang 90 Berichte einer "Nephrogenic Systemic Fibrosis or Nephrogenic ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

